# Drachenlord: Kontroverser YouTuber will Internet-Karriere komplett beenden



## Johannes Gehrling (12. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drachenlord: Kontroverser YouTuber will Internet-Karriere komplett beenden* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Drachenlord: Kontroverser YouTuber will Internet-Karriere komplett beenden*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## dosperado (12. August 2022)

Sinkt die PC Games jetzt schon so tief, dass sie Drachenlord-News veröffentlichen muss? Schämt Euch! Was hat das mit Gaming zu tun?
Naja Hauptsache so jemandem immer wieder eine Plattform bieten, damit er im Gespräch bleibt....alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## bynemesis (12. August 2022)

Diese Ankündigung diente nur für mehr Aufmerksamkeit. 

Sein game hat er echt verdient ^^


----------



## McDrake (12. August 2022)

FredVorzeiger schrieb:


> ...


Siehe FredVorzeiger


----------



## bynemesis (12. August 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Siehe FredVorzeiger


er hat recht.  nur ahnungslose verteidigen den Lord.


----------



## McDrake (12. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> er hat recht.  nur ahnungslose verteidigen den Lord.


Der muss weder verteidigt noch angegriffen werden, sondern nur ignoriert.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> er hat recht.  nur ahnungslose verteidigen den Lord.


Niemand verteidigt den. Wir kritisieren nur diese Hate-und Mobbinggesellschaft als solches. Egal wer mitmischt und egal wer angefangen hat. Eigentlich sagen einem Anstand und Menschenverstand schon, dass sowas hochgradig daneben ist. Aber einen moralischen Kompass haben wohl nur noch wenige.


----------



## Old-Dirty (12. August 2022)

Ich hab den Lord mal im Reallife getroffen. Er ist wirklich ein Huan.


----------



## EddWald (12. August 2022)

Bitte bitte hört auf diese Youtuber als Stars zu bezeichnen. Is ja ls wären wie hier im 3 Sterne Ressort für geistig unterentwickelte.  Stars haben eine Gabe bzw sie strahlen, was sie zu Stars macht. Die meisten Youtuber oder Streamer oder Influenzer nicht. Typen wie der hier laufen draußen zu Hauf durch die Gegend. Abgesehen davon, intelligente Wahl mMn von ihm, sich komplett zu verabschieden. Das ganze wird im so oder so ewig anhängen. Außer er verduftet nach Thailand oder so.


----------



## BxN (12. August 2022)

EddWald schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, intelligente Wahl mMn von ihm, sich komplett zu verabschieden.


Wird leider nicht passieren, denn er muss ja um jeden Preis "unbesiegt" bleiben, auch wenn er mittlerweile so ziemlich alles verloren hat und sich sein komplettes Leben inzwischen nur noch in einem dunklen Raum abspielt.

Ich denke, ihm kann wirklich nur noch geholfen werden, wenn er mal eine Zeit lang ins Gefängnis oder in die geschlossene Psychiatrie muss, so traurig es auch klingt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. August 2022)

Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass er damit aufhört. Er arbeitet sonst nie, vertreibt jeden Menschen um sich herum. Es ist seine einzige Einnahmequelle. Er lebt ja seit gut 1 Jahrzehnt von dem Drachengame. 

Das war ja auch das kuriose. Seine Accounts wurden gerade an dem Tag gebannt, an dem sein Youtubezeug Geburtstag hatte   Soweit ich weiß, fing er dort am 10.08.2011 an.

Und so einen Menschen wie Rainer hab ich echt in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht erlebt. Egal, wo er sich nun niederlässt. Am Ende schafft er es immer, dass ihn alle Menschen dort hassen.
Stellt euch das ganze Mal vor: Ihr verlasst euren Ort und die Menschen feiern danach alle, dass du weg bist  

Wie eklig er wirklich ist, das bemerkt man immer wieder. Vor allem auch Frauen gegenüber, denen er gleich Penis- und Nacktbilder schickt und nur immer auf das eine Thema Mischi kommt. 

Würde man Rainer charakterisieren, dann könnte man das so machen:
Wenn ein Mann traurig ist und eine Frau nimmt ihn tröstend in den Arm, was würde dieser sagen? "Danke, dass du für mich da bist. Wenn du mich brauchst, ich bin auch für dich da."
Was würde Rainer in der Situation machen? Er würde ihr wahrscheinlich erst auf die Brüste und den Arsch gucken und dann sagen: "Trägst du eigentlich was drunter? Hast du ein Höschen an?"

So isser drauf.


----------



## bynemesis (12. August 2022)

oder wie er so als Person ist:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lv-mD3qtalw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



und das geht 24/7 so.


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> oder wie er so als Person ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erstaunlicherweise werd ichs nicht anschauen, denn, wie wohl einige (Du?) nicht schnallen:
Jedes Video von/mit/über ihn sind irrelevant. Denn: Ist er relevant für mein Leben?  Nö.
Also einfach ignorieren.


----------



## AlBundyFan (13. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> Diese Ankündigung diente nur für mehr Aufmerksamkeit.
> 
> Sein game hat er echt verdient ^^


es gibt soviele menschen die schlimmeres machen als er - mafiaclans in berlin, neo-nazi-vereinigungen, islamische hardcoregläubige, bekannte mörder und vergewaltiger usw. 
aber verdient hat es einer der sinnlose schlechte videos auf youtube macht. klar .... der ist schlimmer als alle genannten.

es ist eigentlich so - die hater(und leute wie du) sind einfach zu feige um auch richtige verbrecher auf dieselbe art loszugehen. 
da ist es besser auf einen zurückgebliebenen sonderschüler loszugehen und ihn zu mobben. und dann das verhalten, das von den mobbern provoziert wird, auf ihn selbst anzuwenden und ihm die schul an allem zu geben.


Old-Dirty schrieb:


> Ich hab den Lord mal im Reallife getroffen. Er ist wirklich ein Huan.


sei froh, daß du nicht in seiner lage bist - jeder mit dem er spricht könnte der nächste sein, der ihm nur böses will.
er hat, zurecht, vor 100% der menschen angst, daß sie ihn in die pfanne hauen, nach allem was passiert ist .....da ist es klar, daß er nicht so reagiert, wie normalle menschen, die nicht angst haben müssen, daß im nächsten augenblick die situation umschlägt derjenige der vor im steht ihn verbal beleidigt oder sogar gewalttätig gegen ihn wird.


----------



## facopse (13. August 2022)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> es gibt soviele menschen die schlimmeres machen als er - mafiaclans in berlin, neo-nazi-vereinigungen, islamische hardcoregläubige, bekannte mörder und vergewaltiger usw.
> aber verdient hat es einer der sinnlose schlechte videos auf youtube macht. klar .... der ist schlimmer als alle genannten.
> 
> es ist eigentlich so - die hater(und leute wie du) sind einfach zu feige um auch richtige verbrecher auf dieselbe art loszugehen.
> ...


Naja, es ist eigentlich ganz einfach. 
Er zeigt sich im Internet auf seine Art und erhält darauf entsprechende Reaktionen.
Ein Auftreten in der Öffentlichkeit ist ein Spiel mit dem Feuer. Und wer dabei nicht weiß, was er tut, verbrennt sich eben daran.

Dass jeder ohne Konsequenzen sein kann wie er will, funktioniert vielleicht in Bullerbü, aber in der Realität ruft Drachenlords Auftritt in der Öffentlichkeit nun mal Menschen auf dem Plan, die auf seine Provokationen entsprechend anspringen, was bei einem Land mit über 80 Millionen Einwohnern nicht verwunderlich sein darf.
Der Drachenlord hatte das Wachstum seiner Hater-Community von Anfang an selbst in der Hand. Er hat sich immer und immer wieder dazu entschieden, sich als übermächtig zu präsentieren und sie herauszufordern. Was glaubst denn du, was die Konsequenz daraus ist?

Weißt du, was mich noch mehr anwidert als Hater, die Grenzen überschreiten? 
Moralapostel und Möchtegernsamariter, für die die vermeintlichen Opfer, für die sie sich vermeintlich einsetzen, nur Mittel zum Zweck sind, um sich selbst als weiße Ritter und moralische Instanzen zu inszenieren.


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2022)

facopse schrieb:


> Weißt du, was mich noch mehr anwidert als Hater, die Grenzen überschreiten?
> Moralapostel und Möchtegernsamariter, für die die vermeintlichen Opfer, für die sie sich vermeintlich einsetzen, nur Mittel zum Zweck sind, um sich selbst als weiße Ritter und moralische Instanzen zu inszenieren.


Dann darfst Du Dich hier auch gerne vetabschieden, wenns dir nicht gefällt und weiter im Hasszug mitreisen.
Wo sind eigentlich "Grenzen" bei Hatern?
Mmn sind das alles Typen(?) welche es wahnsinng toll finden, in der Gruppe, einen Minderbemittelten weiter zu provozieren. Also Kindergartengehabe:
Bäh, der ist blöd. Du bist blöder. Du am blödesten. Du auch ätschbätsch.
Anstatt einander aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Aber nein, man begibt sich auf das Niveau runter um weiter seinen Spass (?!) zu haben.

Es verteidigt hier NIEMAND das Verhalten vom Lord, sondern hinterfragt denn Sinn dieser Berichterstattung und deren Auswüchse.


----------



## bynemesis (13. August 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> hinterfragt denn Sinn dieser Berichterstattung


weil es gute Unterhaltung ist, wenn ein Streamer mal sein Fett weg bekommt.


----------



## Pu244 (14. August 2022)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> es gibt soviele menschen die schlimmeres machen als er - mafiaclans in berlin, neo-nazi-vereinigungen, islamische hardcoregläubige, bekannte mörder und vergewaltiger usw.
> aber verdient hat es einer der sinnlose schlechte videos auf youtube macht. klar .... der ist schlimmer als alle genannten.



Gemäß diesem Whataboutism dürfte man sich nur noch um Hitler, Stalin, Mao, Dschingis Kahn und eventuell noch König Leopold II von Belgien kümmern.

Tatsache ist eben, dass es die Leute eben nicht kalt läßt. Besonders, da er in jüngerer Vergangenheit mit Vergewaltigungsphantasien und auch der sexuellen Belästigung von Kindern (seiner angeblichen Freundin "Black Rose") von sich Reden gemacht hat. (auch wenn er das wohl nur erfunden hat) (witzigerweise dürfte das vermutlich der Grund sein, warum sie sein Haus so schnell durchsucht haben)



AlBundyFan schrieb:


> sei froh, daß du nicht in seiner lage bist - jeder mit dem er spricht könnte der nächste sein, der ihm nur böses will.
> er hat, zurecht, vor 100% der menschen angst, daß sie ihn in die pfanne hauen, nach allem was passiert ist .....da ist es klar, daß er nicht so reagiert, wie normalle menschen, die nicht angst haben müssen, daß im nächsten augenblick die situation umschlägt derjenige der vor im steht ihn verbal beleidigt oder sogar gewalttätig gegen ihn wird.



Also das ist jetzt sehr weit hergeholt, bzw. verharmlost ihn massiv. Der Mann ist einfach ganz generell ein Arsch, der keinen Respekt vor irgendjemanden hat. Nehmen wir die massiven Beleidigungen der Polizei, die ja sogar zu seinem Schutz gekommen sind. Haben die ihn auch gemobbt oder gar bedroht? In seinen Streams wird er auch beleidigend, da trifft das Argument von den "Menschen, die ihm böses wollen" auch nicht zu.

Die heutige Situation hat er sich selbst zu verdanken, u.a. da er völlig beratungsresistent ist und auch Leute ignoriert und beleidigt, die es eigentlich gut mit ihm meinen.



OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Niemand verteidigt den.



Doch, siehe oben.



McDrake schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise werd ichs nicht anschauen, denn, wie wohl einige (Du?) nicht schnallen:
> Jedes Video von/mit/über ihn sind irrelevant. Denn: Ist er relevant für mein Leben?  Nö.
> Also einfach ignorieren.



Sich über den Sachverhalt zu informieren gehört schon dazu, wenn man an einer Diskussion teilnehmen möchte. Er ist immerhin so relevant, dass du die News nicht ignorieren konntest, sondern sie sogar kommentierst.


----------



## fud1974 (14. August 2022)

dosperado schrieb:


> Sinkt die PC Games jetzt schon so tief, dass sie Drachenlord-News veröffentlichen muss? Schämt Euch! Was hat das mit Gaming zu tun?



Du warst laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange nicht hier, oder? Der ist schon seit ewigen Zeiten Teil der News Rotation, wie Streamer News Generell. Möchte das nicht wieder seitenweise aufrollen. PCGames ist offiziell eine Seite für Games (alle Plattformen),  Movies und Serien und.. allgemein halt Unterhaltung. Dazu gehören auch Streamer im weitesten Sinne.
Der Name ist nur noch  "historisch begründet". 




Old-Dirty schrieb:


> Ich hab den Lord mal im Reallife getroffen. Er ist wirklich ein Huan.



Soll ich nachgooglen was "Huan" bedeutet? Besser nicht, oder? Jedenfalls nicht schmeichelhaftes dürfte ich wetten.. 



EddWald schrieb:


> Bitte bitte hört auf diese Youtuber als Stars zu bezeichnen. Is ja ls wären wie hier im 3 Sterne Ressort für geistig unterentwickelte.  Stars haben eine Gabe bzw sie strahlen, was sie zu Stars macht.



Stars sind das, was die Leute halt als Stars sehen. Ein Gutteil des Publikum-Traffics auf der Gamescom kommt nachweislich davon her weil die Kids halt dort ihre "Stars" sehen wollen.. und das sind Youtuber/Twitcher. Da ist die Messeleitung auch hinterher dass die vor Ort vorbeikommen, die wissen schon, was sie an den Leuten haben..



facopse schrieb:


> Weißt du, was mich noch mehr anwidert als Hater, die Grenzen überschreiten?
> Moralapostel und Möchtegernsamariter, für die die vermeintlichen Opfer, für die sie sich vermeintlich einsetzen, nur Mittel zum Zweck sind, um sich selbst als weiße Ritter und moralische Instanzen zu inszenieren.



Ach herrje... Ich glaube jetzt wird wieder in die andere Richtung übertrieben.
Sorry, aber die extreme Fraktion der Hater könnte ich vom Niveau her vom Drachenlord nicht unterscheiden, eine Soße. Da hat das mit Samariter nix zu tun wenn man das mal im Relation stellt. Der "Lord" ist eine Person, die hätte vermutlich schon viel früher "Begleitung" benötigt, damit da mal was aufgefangen wird und sich nicht in so eine Spirale entwickelt. Aber leider ist das bei uns halt auch schwierig.. und generell ja auch nicht einfach.
Ab wann kann und darf man eingreifen? Geht ja auch schnell in Richtung Vormundschaft, Eingrenzung der persönlichen Freiheit usw.
Aber wenn ich sehe wie andere Fälle behandelt worden sind, wo es auch laange dauerte bis derjenige intensiv betreut wurde, aber dann letztlich doch geschah, dann habe ich bei dem was hier passierte (und passiert) das hätte schön 3x passieren müssen.. mindestens. Aber vermutlich fehlt hier eine Familie die willens ist da auch was zu machen..



Pu244 schrieb:


> Also das ist jetzt sehr weit hergeholt, bzw. verharmlost ihn massiv. Der Mann ist einfach ganz generell ein Arsch, der keinen Respekt vor irgendjemanden hat. Nehmen wir die massiven Beleidigungen der Polizei, die ja sogar zu seinem Schutz gekommen sind. Haben die ihn auch gemobbt oder gar bedroht?
> 
> (..)
> 
> Sich über den Sachverhalt zu informieren gehört schon dazu, wenn man an einer Diskussion teilnehmen möchte. Er ist immerhin so relevant, dass du die News nicht ignorieren konntest, sondern sie sogar kommentierst.



Solche Leute gibt es nun aber eben dutzendfach. Polizei beleidigen und bedrohen? Das ist häufig bei Leuten mit solchen Auffälligkeiten, da ist er weder extrem noch besonders, da rückt die Polizei schon mal hin- und wieder aus wenn derjenige mal wieder austickt ... und nachher wird sich rumerzählt wer wieder welche Blessuren davongetragen hat. Wer das noch nie "in real" erlebt im weiteren Umfeld erlebt hat, darf sich glücklich schätzen.

Das entschuldigt die Leute nicht aber ich will damit sagen, der "Lord" ist nur insofern besonders, dass er es irgendwie geschafft hat mit seinen Auffälligkeiten zum Internet-Phänomen zu werden. So stark, dass übrigens ein ganzer Ort darunter MASSIV leiden musste, die Leute tun mir bei der ganzen Sache im übrigen am meisten Leid,

Ansonsten.. ich habe noch nicht EIN Argument gehört, was dieses "Spiel" rechtfertigt. Wer Straftaten von ihm - angenomme oder tatsächliche - zur Anzeige bringen will, der möge das tun. War eine öffentliche Replik auf seine Internet-Äußerungen machen will, der möge das tun.

Aber mit so einem Fanatismus ihm gar nachreisen, auf allen Kanälen Dauerfeuer geben? 

Da würde ich sagen, eine Therapie könnte helfen. Vielleicht gibt es die ja auch für alle Beteiligten im Dutzend günstiger.


----------



## AlBundyFan (14. August 2022)

facopse schrieb:


> Naja, es ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
> Er zeigt sich im Internet auf seine Art und erhält darauf entsprechende Reaktionen.
> Ein Auftreten in der Öffentlichkeit ist ein Spiel mit dem Feuer. Und wer dabei nicht weiß, was er tut, verbrennt sich eben daran.
> 
> ...


und weißt du, was mich stört - wenn jemand jahrelanges bullying und die konsequenzen das dieses verhalten auf die psyche eines menschen hat einfach ausblendet.
und leute die meinen, daß es gerechtfertigt ist, daß sich ein mob von tausenden leuten über eine einzelperson hermacht.
und wenn das nicht verwunderlich ist, was ihm passiert, warum passiert es dann nicht deutlich relevanteren personen ebenso in dem ausmaß?

passenderweise gehst du(und andere) auf meine ausage, daß es soviel schlimmere menschen gibt als ihn, die aber nichtmal ansatzweise solche konsequenzen auf ihr verhalten spüren, wie er, nicht dasselbe getan wird.


----------



## facopse (14. August 2022)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> und weißt du, was mich stört - wenn jemand jahrelanges bullying und die konsequenzen das dieses verhalten auf die psyche eines menschen hat einfach ausblendet.
> und leute die meinen, daß es gerechtfertigt ist, daß sich ein mob von tausenden leuten über eine einzelperson hermacht.


Nun, ich stelle eben die Frage nach der *Verantwortlichkeit* für das "Game".
Der Drachenlord ist darin nun mal faktisch der *Hauptakteur*, derjenige, der den Gashebel in der Hand hat.
*Er* hat seine Anti-Community durch jahrelange Selbstpräsentation in narzisstischer Manier und durch regelmäßige Provokationen und Herausforderungen selbst geschaffen.

*Er* hätte frühzeitig gegensteuern können, als er merkte, welche Reaktionen sein Internetauftritt hervorruft. Hätte er irgendwann mal die *Verantwortung* für sich selbst übernommen, hätte er die Entscheidung treffen müssen, dass es die YouTube-Karriere einfach nicht wert ist.
Aber stattdessen hat er elf Jahre lang Öl ins Feuer gegossen und steht jetzt nun mal da, wo er steht.

Natürlich ist das keine Entschuldigung für das Fehlverhalten einzelner Hater, die Grenzen überschreiten. Aber auch jeder von ihnen ist für sein eigenes Verhalten verantwortlich und gehört dafür individuell be- oder auch verurteilt.
Der Drachenlord befindet sich nichtsdestotrotz auch hier in der Schlüsselposition: Bei über 80.000.000 potentiellen Zuschauern muss *er* damit rechnen, dass er mit seinem provokanten Internetauftritt Menschen auf den Plan ruft, die Grenzen überschreiten. 

Andere Hater, die lediglich das Geschehen verfolgen, ihn kritisieren oder sich über ihn lustig machen, nehmen ihr Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit wahr. Wer sich in der Öffentlichkeit bewegt, muss mit Kritik und Spott rechnen.




> und wenn das nicht verwunderlich ist, was ihm passiert, warum passiert es dann nicht deutlich relevanteren personen ebenso in dem ausmaß?


Es passiert auch anderen Menschen, die unablässig im Internet provozieren. Er ist da beileibe nicht der einzige.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die meisten Menschen frühzeitig die Notbremse ziehen, wenn sie merken, wohin die Reise mit ihrem Internetauftritt geht.
Hardliner wie der Drachenlord, die nicht müde werden die Hassspirale aktiv zu befeuern, sind wohl eher die Ausnahme.

Übrigens hat der Drachenlord nicht nur einmal öffentlich zugegeben, den Hass bewusst zu befeuern, um damit seine Reichweite zu steigern.

Kommen wir damit zurück zur Frage nach der Verantwortung, hat er es sich selbst zuzuschreiben, dass *er* seine "YouTube-Karriere" über sein seelisches Wohl gestellt hat.



> passenderweise gehst du(und andere) auf meine ausage, daß es soviel schlimmere menschen gibt als ihn, die aber nichtmal ansatzweise solche konsequenzen auf ihr verhalten spüren, wie er, nicht dasselbe getan wird.


Warum sollte auch irgendjemand auf diesen Whataboutism eingehen?


----------



## McDrake (14. August 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Gemäß diesem Whataboutism dürfte man sich nur noch um Hitler, Stalin, Mao, Dschingis Kahn und eventuell noch König Leopold II von Belgien kümmern.


Oo
Selten so nen Unsinn gelesen.

Aber die Richtung stimmt, gratuliere!
Diese Tüpen wären so relevant, dass sie Leben anderer Personen beeiflussen, ohne, dass jene sich dieren Einfluss entziehen könnten.


facopse schrieb:


> Nun, ich stelle eben die Frage nach der *Verantwortlichkeit* für das "Game".
> Der Drachenlord ist darin nun mal faktisch der *Hauptakteur*, derjenige, der den Gashebel in der Hand hat.
> *Er* hat seine Anti-Community durch jahrelange Selbstpräsentation in narzisstischer Manier und durch regelmäßige Provokationen und Herausforderungen selbst geschaffen.
> 
> ...


Und zm xten Mal:
Er wird nicht verteidigt!
Dass er nicht ganz 100 ist, weiss doch jeder.
Gib einem Alkoholiker eine Flasche Vodka und lach darüber, dass er sie auf ex trinkt.
Grosser Applaus.


----------



## facopse (14. August 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und zm xten Mal:
> Er wird nicht verteidigt!


Doch, wird er. Gerne nochmal für dich zum nachlesen:



AlBundyFan schrieb:


> es gibt soviele menschen die schlimmeres machen als er [...]aber verdient hat es einer der sinnlose schlechte videos auf youtube macht. klar .... der ist schlimmer als alle genannten.





AlBundyFan schrieb:


> es ist eigentlich so - die hater(und leute wie du) sind einfach zu feige um auch richtige verbrecher auf dieselbe art loszugehen.
> da ist es besser auf einen zurückgebliebenen sonderschüler loszugehen und ihn zu mobben. und dann das verhalten, das von den mobbern provoziert wird, auf ihn selbst anzuwenden und ihm die schul an allem zu geben.





AlBundyFan schrieb:


> sei froh, daß du nicht in seiner lage bist - jeder mit dem er spricht könnte der nächste sein, der ihm nur böses will.
> er hat, zurecht, vor 100% der menschen angst, daß sie ihn in die pfanne hauen, nach allem was passiert ist .....da ist es klar, daß er nicht so reagiert, wie normalle menschen, die nicht angst haben müssen, daß im nächsten augenblick die situation umschlägt derjenige der vor im steht ihn verbal beleidigt oder sogar gewalttätig gegen ihn wird.





AlBundyFan schrieb:


> und weißt du, was mich stört - wenn jemand jahrelanges bullying und die konsequenzen das dieses verhalten auf die psyche eines menschen hat einfach ausblendet.
> und leute die meinen, daß es gerechtfertigt ist, daß sich ein mob von tausenden leuten über eine einzelperson hermacht.
> und wenn das nicht verwunderlich ist, was ihm passiert, warum passiert es dann nicht deutlich relevanteren personen ebenso in dem ausmaß?
> 
> passenderweise gehst du(und andere) auf meine ausage, daß es soviel schlimmere menschen gibt als ihn, die aber nichtmal ansatzweise solche konsequenzen auf ihr verhalten spüren, wie er, nicht dasselbe getan wird.



Der Drachenlord wird hier ganz klar von seiner Eigenverantwortung freigesprochen und zum hilflosen Opfer stilisiert. Die Hater werden undifferenziert allesamt als Mobber und Unmenschen verunglimpft, obwohl sich die meisten aufs Beobachten, Kritisieren und Verspotten beschränken, was durch die Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt ist.
Durch meinen Kommentar habe ich versucht, ein wenig Ordnung durch die Beantwortung der Frage nach der Verantwortung für die Gesamtsituation sowie der Differenzierung zwischen legitimer Kritik und illegitimer Grenzüberschreitung einkehren zu lassen.

Mein Verdacht ist aber, dass es sich einige Foristen die Gelegenheit nicht nehmen lassen werden, sich als moralische Instanz zu inszenieren.
Darum wird die Debatte hier wohl weiterhin emotional geführt werden.


----------



## McDrake (14. August 2022)

Wo wird ihm da die Eigenverantwortung abgesprochen? 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass man ihm diese eben nur bedingt zutrauen kann, was ja eben das eigentliche Problem darstellt.
Es geht dich darum, dass der Typ Hilfe braucht und NICHT, dass man ihn verfolgt, sondern das Gegenteil. 

Es geht darum, dass die Gesellschaft (Verfolger, Hater, etc) mindestens so in "Verantwortung" steht. Wobei die sich ja als so viel schlauer halten und dieses Hamsterrad weiter drehen, obwohl sies mindestens so in der Hand hätten, den Kreis zu durchbrechen. Aber da ist die "Schwarmintelligenz" bissl fehlgeleitet: Lieber weiter eskalieren lassen und Öl ins Feuer giessen, damit man sich einem einzelnen, geistig Minderbemittelten, überlegen fühlen kan.


----------



## Pu244 (15. August 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Solche Leute gibt es nun aber eben dutzendfach. Polizei beleidigen und bedrohen? Das ist häufig bei Leuten mit solchen Auffälligkeiten, da ist er weder extrem noch besonders, da rückt die Polizei schon mal hin- und wieder aus wenn derjenige mal wieder austickt ... und nachher wird sich rumerzählt wer wieder welche Blessuren davongetragen hat. Wer das noch nie "in real" erlebt im weiteren Umfeld erlebt hat, darf sich glücklich schätzen.



Du erklärst damit das Beleidigen von Polizisten zur Normalität.

Der Punkt ist einfach: wenn ein Schuldunfähigkeit vorliegt, dann geht das klar, das ist hier aber nicht der Fall. Es reicht nunmal nicht, unglaublich dämlich und selten uneinsichtig zu sein. Unser Rechtssystem, mit seinen humanen Verfahrensweisen ist nunmal für viele Menschen ein Problem, da dort die Sofortige und direkte Reaktion fehlt. In anderen Ländern/Zeiten hat/hatte man mal schnell einen Knüppel reingedrückt bekommen, danach wußte man, dass "Hur*ensohn" keine Bezeichnung für einen Polizisten ist oder dass man die Ordnungshüter nicht mit "halts Maul" abspeisen sollte. Es ist schön, dass diese Zeiten vorbei sind, aber bestimmte Leute kommen damit nicht wirklich klar, wenn ihnen ein Brief reinflattert, in dem gesagt wird, dass sie jetzt Geld zahlen müssen.



fud1974 schrieb:


> Ansonsten.. ich habe noch nicht EIN Argument gehört, was dieses "Spiel" rechtfertigt.



Es gibt einen Unterschied, zwischen einer Erklärung und einer Rechtfertigung.

Aber es gibt tatsächlich eine Rechtfertigung, die sogar seinem Anwalt stammt "wer sich auf das Drachengame einläßt, der kennt die Regeln". Ich teile diese Meinung nicht, aber gut, es ist sein Anwalt.



AlBundyFan schrieb:


> und weißt du, was mich stört - wenn jemand jahrelanges bullying und die konsequenzen das dieses verhalten auf die psyche eines menschen hat einfach ausblendet.



Es ist kein Mobbing, wenn die Aggression von beiden Seiten ausgeht. Und ja, das tut sie. Jahrelang wurde ihm gesagt, was er falsch macht und was er tun sollte, er hat alle gut gemeinten Ratschläge in den Wind geschlagen, egal ob sie von seinen Freunden (die er mal hatte), der Gemeinde, der Polizei, der Staatsanwaltschaft, dem Gericht oder sogar aus der Haiderschaft (ja, witzigerweise gibt es da hunderttausende "Lifecoaches", die ihm genau aufzählen, was er falsch macht und was er ändern müßte) in den Wind geschlagen.



AlBundyFan schrieb:


> und wenn das nicht verwunderlich ist, was ihm passiert, warum passiert es dann nicht deutlich relevanteren personen ebenso in dem ausmaß?



Weil diese Personen eben eine gewisse Intelligenz besitzen oder zumindest auf die Ratschläge von Leuten, die es gut mit ihnen meinen, hören

Aber auch da passiert es, teilweise sogar ohne Vernünftigen Grund. Man kann das gut an der einen Professorin sehen, die einfach nur die Tatsache in den Raum gestellt hat, dass es biologisch nur zwei Geschlechter gibt. Die wurde ordentlich verfolgt. Als sie dann noch die steile These, die Nazis hätten Transsexualität toleriert und akzeptiert, aufgestellt hatte, wurde es nochmal schlimmer.

Wenn es nun so, wie bei Rainer Winkler, weiter gehen soll, dann muß die Frau ihre Kritiker*innen nun konsequent bei jeder Gelegenheit beleidigen und weiter provozieren. Die Ansätze sind klar erkennbar, nur schlägt sie einen anderen Weg, als Rainer Winkler ein.



AlBundyFan schrieb:


> passenderweise gehst du(und andere) auf meine ausage, daß es soviel schlimmere menschen gibt als ihn, die aber nichtmal ansatzweise solche konsequenzen auf ihr verhalten spüren, wie er, nicht dasselbe getan wird.



Dein Whataboutism bringt einem keinen Millimeter weiter.



McDrake schrieb:


> Er wird nicht verteidigt!



Doch wird er. Es wird konsequent jede Schuld geleugnet. Keiner der "Pro Drachenlord" Fraktion konnte sich z.B. dazu durchringen, einzugestehen, dass die Beleidigung und Verleumdung der Polizisten falsch war. Da wird dann mit dem Finger auf andere gezeigt und gesagt "aber der da hat es auch gemacht, darum darf der das auch".



McDrake schrieb:


> Wo wird ihm da die Eigenverantwortung abgesprochen?



Na hier zum Beispiel:


McDrake schrieb:


> Dass er nicht ganz 100 ist, weiss doch jeder.
> Gib einem Alkoholiker eine Flasche Vodka und lach darüber, dass er sie auf ex trinkt.
> Grosser Applaus.



Und deshalb darf jeder, der "nicht ganz 100" ist sich alles erlauben. Der kann doch garnichts dafür, ist das, was du uns hier permanent sagen willst.

Tja, im Strafrecht ist es nunmal etwas anders geregelt. Da gibt es zwar eine gewisse Nachsicht, die ihm extrem zu Teil wurde, aber man hat auch eine Verantwortung für seine Taten, auch wenn man "nicht ganz 100 ist". Es ist ja nicht so, dass er wegen einer Straftat vor Gericht stand, sondern wegen 11 und davor wurde er zu einer Bewährungsstrafe verurteilt und davor stand er schon einige male vor Gericht und davor gab es einen Haufen Anzeigen gegen ihn.

Auch von jemanden, der "nicht ganz 100 ist" kann man erwarten, dass er sich spätestens nach eine Verurteilung zur einer Bewährungsstrafe damit auseinander setzt, was falsch gelaufen ist. Bei seiner ersten Bewährung hat er übrigens nicht eine einzige Auflage erfüllt. Im Normalfall würde das für jeden, auch für diejenigen, die "nicht ganz 100" sind, Knast bedeuten. Aber auch hier hat der Staat nochmal Gnade walten lassen (meiner Meinung nach nicht gerechtfertigt).



McDrake schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass die Gesellschaft (Verfolger, Hater, etc) mindestens so in "Verantwortung" steht.



Wo waren die Polizisten verantwortlich?


----------



## McDrake (15. August 2022)

Und für Deine Auflistungen ist die Justiz da. Hexenjagten sind nicht mehr so "in" ( anscheinend ganz im Gegensatz zum Wort "Whataboutism")


----------



## fud1974 (15. August 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Du erklärst damit das Beleidigen von Polizisten zur Normalität.
> 
> (..)
> 
> Wo waren die Polizisten verantwortlich?



Holla, holla, holla!!! Laaaangsam.

Dass das weder normal sein sollte noch dass die Polizisten das hinnehmen müssten (oder müssten, manchmal müssen sie das leider wohl) ist doch wohl klar!

Aber das es nun mal leider traurige Realität ist dass solche Personen dazu neigen die Beamten zu beleidigen oder gar tätlich anzugehen ist doch wohl ebenso klar, da ist der Herr Winkler leider nun mal kein besonderer Fall.

Ich finde die Diskussion geisterhaft, der "Lord" hat anscheinend nur ein beschränktes Aufnahmevermögen in mancher HInsicht, das spricht ihn nicht von allem frei (bzw. das müssen andere beurteilen), aber Leuten irgendein Verständnis entgegenzubringen die sich schon einen Namen bei der ganzen Sache (Hater) geben.. nee.. sorry.

Da gibt es ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder haben sie ähnliche Probleme wie der Lord, dann ist mit Verstand ihnen eh nicht beizukommen (z.B. bei der Fraktion die da vor Ort rummarodierte wiederholt würde ich die mal in Verdacht haben) oder sie machen das in vollem Bewusstsein.. ich weiß nicht, was schlimmer ist.


----------



## AlBundyFan (15. August 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Holla, holla, holla!!! Laaaangsam.
> 
> Dass das weder normal sein sollte noch dass die Polizisten das hinnehmen müssten (oder müssten, manchmal müssen sie das leider wohl) ist doch wohl klar!
> 
> ...



wie gesagt - du bist halt wie die meisten hater. nichts anders, weil du nichtmal kapierst, daß tausenden gegen einen extrem unfair ist.
und weil du selbst nie opfer von mobbing warst (leute bringen sich sogar deshalb um) obwohl die meisten gemobbten ncihtmal 1/100 der aufmerksamkeit von rainer winkler zuteil wird.

und leute, die wegen dummer videos extra irgendwo hinfahren (also mehrer stunden oder sogar einen 1-2 tage opfern nur um eine ihnen unbekannte person zu ärgern) sind mMn noch viel dämlicher als er.
aber gut - in einem mob fühlen sich viele wohl.

ich behaupte, daß du und jeder andere der da mitmacht noch viel dämlicher und gefährlicher seid als es rainer winkler je sein wird.
denn ihr habt null empathie aber viel aufgestauten hass. 

und leider werdet ihr hater für euer verhalten nicht bestraft - und zwar von der justiz. 

ihr seht immer nur eure eigene tat - aber daß hundert bis tausende dasselbe machen gleichzeitg und das alle auf einen zentralen punkt einprasselt(rainer) das seht ihr nicht, weil das über euren horizont hinausgeht. für ihn passiert es beinahe minütlich was für euch alle paar tage mal passiert wenn ihr es selbst macht.


----------



## AlBundyFan (15. August 2022)

facopse schrieb:


> Warum sollte auch irgendjemand auf diesen Whataboutism eingehen?


weil euer verhalten zeigt, daß die hater einfach feige lächerliche figuren sind die auf untergeordnete personen hinhauen - so wie es alle mobber tun.
gegen gleichwertige oder stärkere getraut ihr euch, weil ihr feige hühner seid, nicht.

und für die gesellschaft wären tausende rainer winkler weniger schlimm als ein drogenverkaufender mafiapate oder ein schlagender neona.zi oder andere personen.

und auch ohne euch hater wäre die welt eine bessere. und nicht nur bei rainer winkler sondern für alle gemobbten menschen der welt wäre es besser solche hasserfüllten empathielosen gewalttäter wie ihr würdet einfach nicht existieren.


----------



## AlBundyFan (15. August 2022)

facopse schrieb:


> Doch, wird er. Gerne nochmal für dich zum nachlesen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jeder der massiven mobbing ausgesetzt ist, ist hilfloses opfer.
das dieses permanente sticheln und seelisch verletzen dann narben auf der seele hinterlässt und das verhalten des opfern beeinflusst (und nicht nur bei rainer  sondern bei allen mobbing-opfern auf der welt) und dieses verhalten dann zusätzlich noch gegen das opfer eingesetzt wird, ist für mich einfach nicht nachvollziehbar.

man könnte ihn auch einfach ignorieren - das tun die hater aber von anfang an nicht, weil es ihnen perversen spaß macht, auf einen hilflosen menschen loszugehen .... so wie es halt bei allen mobbern der welt ist.
die ziehen ihren spaß daraus, daß andere menschen leiden. je mehr sie leiden, desto mehr erregt es sie.

einfach eine grausliche menschengattung und millionen menschen auf der ganzen welt leiden unter diesen tyrannen.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. August 2022)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> wie gesagt - du bist halt wie die meisten hater. nichts anders, weil du nichtmal kapierst, daß tausenden gegen einen extrem unfair ist.
> und weil du selbst nie opfer von mobbing warst (leute bringen sich sogar deshalb um) obwohl die meisten gemobbten ncihtmal 1/100 der aufmerksamkeit von rainer winkler zuteil wird.
> 
> und leute, die wegen dummer videos extra irgendwo hinfahren (also mehrer stunden oder sogar einen 1-2 tage opfern nur um eine ihnen unbekannte person zu ärgern) sind mMn noch viel dämlicher als er.
> ...


Sag mal liest du auch mal den Text durch den du zitierst? Deine Reaktion/Antwort hat 0 (in Worten NULL) mit dem zu tun, was zitiert wird.


----------



## fud1974 (15. August 2022)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> wie gesagt - du bist halt wie die meisten hater. nichts anders, weil du nichtmal kapierst, daß tausenden gegen einen extrem unfair ist.



Ähh... du hast den falschen zitiert oder??? Weil ich war/bin bestimmt nicht einer der die Hater auch im entferntesten verteidigt hat.


----------



## bynemesis (15. August 2022)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> jeder der massiven mobbing ausgesetzt ist, ist hilfloses opfer.
> das dieses permanente sticheln und seelisch verletzen dann narben auf der seele hinterlässt und das verhalten des opfern beeinflusst (und nicht nur bei rainer  sondern bei allen mobbing-opfern auf der welt) und dieses verhalten dann zusätzlich noch gegen das opfer eingesetzt wird, ist für mich einfach nicht nachvollziehbar.
> 
> man könnte ihn auch einfach ignorieren - das tun die hater aber von anfang an nicht, weil es ihnen perversen spaß macht, auf einen hilflosen menschen loszugehen .... so wie es halt bei allen mobbern der welt ist.
> ...



Problem dabei: Der Wongl (Winkler / Drachenlord) ist kein Opfer von Mobbing.

siehe Anhang


----------



## Artes (15. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> Problem dabei: Der Wongl (Winkler / Drachenlord) ist kein Opfer von Mobbing.
> 
> siehe Anhang


Bist du sonst noch Gesund? Wenn jeden Tag leute zu deinem Haus pilgern. Dich Provozieren und offen erklären dich ins Gefängniss bringen zu wollen? Das ist das Paradebeispiel für Mobbing und es ist extrem traurig das die Strafen dafür nicht deutlich härter ausgefallen sind.


----------



## bynemesis (15. August 2022)

Artes schrieb:


> Bist du sonst noch Gesund? Wenn jeden Tag leute zu deinem Haus pilgern. Dich Provozieren und offen erklären dich ins Gefängniss bringen zu wollen? Das ist das Paradebeispiel für Mobbing und es ist extrem traurig das die Strafen dafür nicht deutlich härter ausgefallen sind.



Er hat die Besuche provoziert. Er will das und verhält sich weiterhin außerordentlich anstößig. Machen Mobbing Opfer sowas?


----------



## McDrake (15. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> Er hat die Besuche provoziert. Er will das und verhält sich weiterhin außerordentlich anstößig. Machen Mobbing Opfer sowas?


Nein, das macht ein "nicht ganz gesunder" Mensch.
Was keine Erklärung ist, warum man darauf reagieren muss (?).
Warum verstehst Du das nicht:
Er braucht psychische Hilfe.... Bzw das sagt "ihr" ja selber.
Inwiefern hilft, "euer" Vorgehen?


----------



## BxN (15. August 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Nein, das macht ein "nicht ganz gesunder" Mensch.
> Was keine Erklärung ist, warum man darauf reagieren muss (?).
> Warum verstehst Du das nicht:
> Er braucht psychische Hilfe.... Bzw das sagt "ihr" ja selber.
> Inwiefern hilft, "euer" Vorgehen?


Dieses "Vorgehen" hilft überhaupt nicht, was es aus Sicht der Hater wohl auch niemals sollte.

Es ist halt leider nun mal so, dass Herr Winkler vor Jahren meinte, "sich mit dem ganzen Internet" anlegen zu müssen, was in Verbindung mit seiner enormen Arroganz, seinem ausgeprägten Narzissmus & Geltungsdrang und seiner Lernresistenz halt so  ziemlich die dümmste Idee überhaupt war.

Blöder, aber irgendwie doch sehr passender Vergleich: Wenn sich ein Schalke Fan in blau weiß auf die Südtribüne in Dortmund stellt und unentwegt "Scheiß BVB" gröhlt, wird er von tausenden wohl nur belächelt o.ä. werden... eine Handvoll wird aber mit Sicherheit ernsthaft wütend und/oder aggressiv werden.
Soll man das nun gut finden? Nein, überhaupt nicht, ich finde es sogar absolut schrecklich, wie die ganz große Mehrzahl der Menschen wohl auch - aber leider ist es halt nun mal so, Menschen sind nicht gleichgeschaltet.

Für Winkler hätte man mMn schon vor Jahren professionelle Hilfe anordnen müssen (allerdings sind hierfür die Hürden wohl sehr, sehr hoch), denn es hat sich schon vor langer Zeit ganz deutlich abgezeichnet, dass diese tragische Geschichte früher oder später endgültig eskalieren wird.


----------



## Artes (16. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> Er hat die Besuche provoziert. Er will das und verhält sich weiterhin außerordentlich anstößig. Machen Mobbing Opfer sowas?


Das rechtfertigt in keiner Weise das verhalten dieser Mobber. Es ist übrigens ein völlig normaler bestandteil von Mobbing das man dem Opfer eine Mitschuld unterstellt und meistens findet sich auch irgend was. Auch beim Drachenlord findet sich natürlich fehlverhalten. Auch zu beginn. 

Das ändert aber nix daran das hier jemand über Jahre vor seinem Haus belagert wurde und massivem Pychoterror ausgesetzt wurde. Und  es zeigt auch das Versagen von Polizei und Justiz die letztlich lieber dem einen Opfer als den vielen Tätetn die Schuld zugeschoben haben. 

Natürlich wäre es gut gewesen wenn er sich profesionelle Hilfe gesucht hätte. Natürlich hätte er mal erkennen können das sein provokantes Auftretten letztlich nicht gut für ihn ist. ABER: Solange er sich nicht Strafbar macht kann er den ganzen Tag provokante Videos machen und sich für den tollsten halten. Da ist er doch auch nicht allein. Gibt genügend deutsche Youtuber die sich über nix anderes definieren und die werden nicht von einem Mob von Assis belagert.


----------



## McDrake (16. August 2022)

BxN schrieb:


> Dieses "Vorgehen" hilft überhaupt nicht, was es aus Sicht der Hater wohl auch niemals sollte.
> 
> Es ist halt leider nun mal so, dass Herr Winkler vor Jahren meinte, "sich mit dem ganzen Internet" anlegen zu müssen, was in Verbindung mit seiner enormen Arroganz, seinem ausgeprägten Narzissmus & Geltungsdrang und seiner Lernresistenz halt so  ziemlich die dümmste Idee überhaupt war.


Auch hier: ignorieren und gut ist.
Wer sich mit dem "ganzen Internet" anlegt... was soll das überhaupt bedeuten?



BxN schrieb:


> Blöder, aber irgendwie doch sehr passender Vergleich: Wenn sich ein Schalke Fan in blau weiß auf die Südtribüne in Dortmund stellt und unentwegt "Scheiß BVB" gröhlt, wird er von tausenden wohl nur belächelt o.ä. werden... eine Handvoll wird aber mit Sicherheit ernsthaft wütend und/oder aggressiv werden.
> Soll man das nun gut finden? Nein, überhaupt nicht, ich finde es sogar absolut schrecklich, wie die ganz große Mehrzahl der Menschen wohl auch - aber leider ist es halt nun mal so, Menschen sind nicht gleichgeschaltet.


Da hab ich natürlich auch ein paar Dinge zu diesem Vergleich:
1. Ultras sind mit ihrem Verein aufgewachsen, identifizieren sich damit und fühlen sich persönlich angegriffen, wenn was gegen ihren Verein läuft/gesagt wird. Irgendwie auch bissl strange.
Diese Phase hatte ich im Kindesalter und noch knapp al Teenager.
Also: Wie kann man sich persönlich angegriffen fühlen von pauschalen Reden eines Lords?
2. Finde ich die Fankultur in gewissen Sportarten eher schwierig... siehe Fussball.
Gibt es in der Leichtathletik getrennte Blocks welche Fans voneinander trennt um Gewalt zu unterbinden
Bei Motorsportveranstaltungen?
3. Diese aggressiven Fans sind meist aus einer geistigen Richtung, welche man ebenfalls mal ein wenig unter die Luppe nehmen sollte. 
So viel zum Thema: Man muss sich nicht wundern...


BxN schrieb:


> Für Winkler hätte man mMn schon vor Jahren professionelle Hilfe anordnen müssen (allerdings sind hierfür die Hürden wohl sehr, sehr hoch), denn es hat sich schon vor langer Zeit ganz deutlich abgezeichnet, dass diese tragische Geschichte früher oder später endgültig eskalieren wird.


Da stimme ich Dir zu.
Nur: Berichterstattung über den Herrn und verbotene(?) Mitschnitte zu veröffentlichen sind da irgendwie nicht ganz zielführend. So meine Meinung als Hobbypsycholog (aber, wie schon geschrieben, als Betreuer von psychisch beeinträchtigten Menschen)


----------



## BxN (16. August 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Auch hier: ignorieren und gut ist.


Richtig, das siehst du so, das sehe ich so, und das sehen sehr, sehr viele andere Menschen auch so.
Hilft aber nun mal alles nichts, denn es wird immer Menschen geben, die es leider anders sehen, wie es eben auch bei jedem x-beliebigen anderen Thema der Fall ist.


McDrake schrieb:


> Wer sich mit dem "ganzen Internet" anlegt... was soll das überhaupt bedeuten?


Hatte es extra in Anführungszeichen gesetzt...


McDrake schrieb:


> Also: Wie kann man sich persönlich angegriffen fühlen von pauschalen Reden eines Lords?


Wie bereits geschrieben, Menschen sind nun mal nicht gleichgeschaltet, da kannst du diese Frage so oft stellen, wie du magst.


McDrake schrieb:


> McDrake schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Diese aggressiven Fans sind meist aus einer geistigen Richtung, welche man ebenfalls mal ein wenig unter die Luppe nehmen sollte.


Stimmt, genau wie bei diesem sogenannten "Drachengame"  halt auch.


----------



## AlBundyFan (16. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> Problem dabei: Der Wongl (Winkler / Drachenlord) ist kein Opfer von Mobbing.
> 
> siehe Anhang


klar siehst du das so. du bist ja auch einer, der null empathie hat.
aber sicher selbst sofort jammert wenn jemand anderer auch nur irgendwas negatives sagt über dich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. August 2022)

Der Drachenlord ist jetzt bei Youtube, Twitch, TikTok, OnlyFans und Snapchat gesperrt / gelöscht


----------



## bynemesis (16. August 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der Drachenlord ist jetzt bei Youtube, Twitch, TikTok, OnlyFans und Snapchat gesperrt / gelöscht



überall gebannt. keine Barrne mehr für ihn. 
wie wird er jetzt überleben? 
40 Stunden Woche incoming! 

Bei Odysee kriegt er max.  1 Cent pro Video und die Bannierung ist auch schon in der Mache.


----------



## McDrake (16. August 2022)

Was, auch only...wo soll mein Geld jetzt hin???


----------



## bynemesis (18. August 2022)

Der Wongl ist scheinbar nun obdachlos und wurde überall  gesperrt.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CKuYx9MSUVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das Game geht wohl in die letzte Runde...


----------



## McDrake (18. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> Der Wongl ist scheinbar nun obdachlos und wurde überall  gesperrt.


Ich seh jeden Tag Obdachlose.

Fühl mich dabei nicht so toll.
Du?


----------



## fud1974 (18. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> Das Game geht wohl in die letzte Runde...



Was zum Henker soll denn die "letzte Runde" sein?

Will ich das wissen?


----------



## bynemesis (18. August 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich seh jeden Tag Obdachlose.
> 
> Fühl mich dabei nicht so toll.
> Du?


finde ich auch nicht toll.



fud1974 schrieb:


> Was zum Henker soll denn die "letzte Runde" sein?
> 
> Will ich das wissen?



er sucht sich nen Job  = game ist vorbei.


----------

